# Need Quality Speakers



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2012)

Im looking for a set of small speakers for a receiver. They need to be 6" H x 4"W 4" Deep or about that. Can be taller
Any recomendations?   $300 

Bacily Im looking to sell my Polk Audio speakers and get somthing smaller that sounds better. I was thinking these Definitive Technology Promonitor 1000 to match my center but they are slightly  bigger then I want at 10" x 6"  $210 each


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Im looking for a set of small speakers for a receiver. They need to be 6" H x 4"W 4" Deep or about that. Can be taller
> Any recomendations?
> 
> Bacily Im looking to sell my Polk Audio speakers and get somthing smaller that sounds better. I was thinking these Definitive Technology Promonitor 1000 to match my center but they are slightly  bigger then I want at 10" x 6"  $210 each



Without knowing the specification its hard to advise you.

Look at the frequency response. How low, and how high the frequencies are. 

Quantity and size of the woofer drivers and tweeters etc



Jetster said:


> Its a Yamaha RX V571 if that helps



I meant the specification of the speakers. 

What is the model number for your the Polk Audio. 

Also are you looking for 2.0 or 5.1 speakers. 

Is this for movie playback, gaming, music?

What are you hooking the receiver upto, your PC, console, TV?

Is this for the living room or office?

How big is the room?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2012)

Its a Yamaha RX V571 if that helps


----------



## Millennium (Oct 27, 2012)

Such a small size i suggest cambridge audio minx


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2012)

With main speakers this small, low frequencies will be non-existant. Are you considering adding a cheap sub? Newegg has the Polk PSW10 for about $100.00

As far as speakers, this is the smallest Bookshelf Speaker I can find on Newegg. It's close to your size spec's, but you may have to use 5.1 components to meet the small size requirement you have.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok so Im hard of hearing. I'm trying to compensate. My center sounds great rears sound fine. My frond speakers just dont have the range i need. And there too big I have to angle them out.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Ok so Im hard of hearing. I'm trying to compensate. My center sounds great rears sound fine. My frond speakers just dont have the range i need. And there too big I have to angle them out.



Changing from one quality bookshelf speaker to another quality bookshelf speaker will yield little noticeable results unless you are a hardcore audiophile, which I doubt as you'd be asking this question on AVForum.com.


The solution is floor standing speakers. They are full range so you'll get low frequencies, mid and high frequencies.

Polk Audio Monitor50 Series II Floorstanding Louds...
Polk Audio Monitor50 Series II Floorstanding Louds...
Polk Audio Monitor60C Series II Floorstanding Loud...
Polk Audio Monitor 55T Two-Way Ported Floorstandin...
Polk Audio Monitor 55T Two-Way Ported Floorstandin...
Polk Audio Monitor 75T Four-Way Ported Floorstandi...


The entire range:  Home Theater, Home Audio Speakers, Floorstanding ...


----------



## Millennium (Oct 27, 2012)

Probably a bit larger than you want but I really like my Dali Zensor 1s. Lots of tech from their high end stuff has trickled down and for the price they are unbelievable. You'll really need a good amp though, and ideally a sub and spikes/stands to get the best of them.

Second best speakers I've heard (these are my new fronts and #1)


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 27, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Changing from one quality bookshelf speaker to another quality bookshelf speaker will yield little noticeable results unless you are a hardcore audiophile, which I doubt as you'd be asking this question on AVForum.com.



not true at all. anything is better than Polk..



Jetster said:


> Im looking for a set of small speakers for a receiver. They need to be 6" H x 4"W 4" Deep or about that. Can be taller
> Any recomendations?   $300
> 
> Bacily Im looking to sell my Polk Audio speakers and get somthing smaller that sounds better. I was thinking these Definitive Technology Promonitor 1000 to match my center but they are slightly  bigger then I want at 10" x 6"  $210 each



I suggest going with Definitive Technology or changing out the center speaker. timbre matching your left, right and center speakers is important.

Vanns just had a huge sale on the Energy Veritas series. terrible timing lol

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/542753512/energy-v6-2-floorstanding-speaker


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I need to go to the audio store and listen to some. Polk is what Im trying to get away from


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 27, 2012)

that's a good idea.

I don't know how you feel about used speakers but there is a lot of money in them.

http://www.audiogon.com


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2012)

Im ok with used. Thanks for the link


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 27, 2012)

just make sure you get a new center with your left and right speakers.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2012)

Do they need to match? Is that why
And what do you think about size. Is there a good small speaker


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 27, 2012)

yes. you don't need to worry about the rears or surrounds but the left, right and center you do. digital room correction like YPAO or Audyssey cannot correct this. you want to match the tonal quality by driver matching.

how big is your room?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2012)

10 x 12

And it has a vaulted ceiling


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 28, 2012)

check out Arx and HTD

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/inde...21_32&osCsid=905e6efaf969a3c2c0817bba8435a87b

http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 28, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> not true at all. anything is better than Polk..



That is subjective, there are equally as many people whom swear by Polk Audio.

Either way, regardless of brand the message I was trying to convey is that floorstanding speakers is what I believe would translate to stronger fronts.

The Energy V6.2 you linked are decent floorstanding speakers too. OP should be careful as some companies dont ship them in pairs.



BUCK NASTY said:


> The Energy lineup is most re-branded Jamo's nowadays, correct?



Yes its a rebrand, I was never a big fan of Jamos. Admittedly they made very cheap speakers back in the day. Bargain!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> The Energy V6.2 you linked are decent floorstanding speakers too.


The Energy lineup is most re-branded Jamo's nowadays, correct?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 28, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> That is subjective, *there are equally as many people whom swear by Polk Audio*.
> 
> Either way, regardless of brand the message I was trying to convey is that floorstanding speakers is what I believe would translate to stronger fronts.
> 
> ...




many idiots lol



BUCK NASTY said:


> The Energy lineup is most re-branded Jamo's nowadays, correct?



the Energy CF, RC and Veritas lines are not Jamo.

ribbon tweeter is the way to go in a home theater.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> many idiots lol


Referring to who? Us Polk owners? Be careful with your response.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 28, 2012)

my family had a pair of Polk speakers in the 80's. Polk speakers are not as well built or sound good. 







in my office I have a pair of Totem Dreamcatchers ($575 /pr).






stereophile liked these speakers so much they compared them to Epos M16i ($1998 /pr) and Linn Majik 109 ($1590 /pr).

my Dreamcatchers are made in Canada not China. German Scan and Acoustik drivers. crossover is soldered with silver. cabinet is lock-mitred and three layers (veneer, MDF, veneer). instead of using insulation to dampen they use a borosilicate paint NASA developed.

this is a quality speaker.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 29, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> my family had a pair of Polk speakers in the 80's. Polk speakers are not as well built or sound good.



But it's not the 80s. It's year 2012.

It's really subjective. I like the sound quality of Polk, for the price you couldn't ask for more.

Edit:



BumbleBee said:


> it's not subjective. speakers can be measured. quality can be assessed.




It is subjective because everyones ears are different, everybody has different tastes unique to the individual, everyone has different sized rooms, different test equipment. Just because you measure the quality doesn't mean everyone will agree with the results.

If you don't like Polk fair enough, I'm not trying to push Polk. My intention was to push floorstanding speakers, Polk just happened to be in the OPs budget.



BumbleBee said:


> you have no idea how much better it gets.



Yes I do because I've experienced better than Polk. I own better.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 29, 2012)

it's not subjective. speakers can be measured. quality can be assessed. 

everybody here bought them because they were cheap and Polk is a brand name but that brand isn't what it used to be.

you have no idea how much better it gets.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2012)

I remember back in the 80s I was at Berkeley at a paty and the guy who owned the house showed me his sound system. It had what I think were two Electrostatic speakers that were like 3 foot wide and 6 foot tall and 2 in thick and then he had a bunch of tube amps, It was crazy sounding. Like the band was right therein the room


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 29, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> But it's not the 80s. It's year 2012.
> 
> It's really subjective. I like the sound quality of Polk, for the price you couldn't ask for more.
> 
> ...



http://www.stereophile.com/content/linn-majik-109-loudspeaker-measurements

RMAF11: Loudspeaker Measurements Explained, John A...

measurements are not everything but they are important.



Dent1 said:


> Changing from one quality bookshelf speaker to another quality bookshelf speaker *will yield little noticeable results unless you are a hardcore audiophile*, which I doubt as you'd be asking this question on AVForum.com.



go see an audiologist and no i'm not joking. get your ears looked at. maybe you have a hearing problem you don't know about. my dad gets his cleaned out.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 29, 2012)

1) hardcore audiophile = avforums. rofl

2) wtf? Every speaker sounds different, quality or not. Get your ears checked Dent1!


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 29, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> go see an audiologist and no i'm not joking. get your ears looked at. maybe you have a hearing problem you don't know about. my dad gets his cleaned out.



So everyones hearing is the same? Everyone percieves sound slightly differently it's a biological fact.

As far as the OP I stand behind my original claim, on a $300 budget he'll yield little noticeable results compared to what he already has.  All the speakers you have mentioned cost significantly more than his budget.



Millennium said:


> 1) hardcore audiophile = avforums. rofl
> 
> 2) wtf? Every speaker sounds different, quality or not. Get your ears checked Dent1!



I never said they wouldn't sound different?

Edit:



BumbleBee said:


> in any case I don't think he is interested in Polk.



That is great because I'm not pushing Polk I'm pushing floorstanding speakers in general thats within budget irrespective of brand.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> As far as the OP I stand behind my original claim, on a  $300  budget will yield little noticeable results. All the speakers you have mentioned cost significantly more.



I agree with Dent1. You do not have to break the bank with esoteric products for very good sound. On the other hand, you can spend all the money you want, but what are the points of diminishing returns?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 29, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> So everyones hearing is the same? Everyone percieves sound slightly differently it's a biological fact.
> 
> As far as the OP I stand behind my original claim, on a $300 budget he'll yield little noticeable results compared to what he already has.  All the speakers you have mentioned cost significantly more than his budget.
> 
> ...



I know I would feel bad if I went around telling everybody to save their money just because I lost the acuity or sensitivity with some frequencies or have some hearing problem I don't know about. in any case I don't think he is interested in Polk.


----------



## CaptBeyond (Nov 6, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Im looking for a set of small speakers for a receiver. They need to be 6" H x 4"W 4" Deep or about that. Can be taller
> Any recomendations?   $300
> 
> Bacily Im looking to sell my Polk Audio speakers and get somthing smaller that sounds better. I was thinking these Definitive Technology Promonitor 1000 to match my center but they are slightly  bigger then I want at 10" x 6"  $210 each



Consider PSB speakers, well regarded in audiophile circles.

The PSB Image B3 and PSB Alpha B1 are both in your price and size range.
http://www.audioadvisor.com/products.asp?dept=49&pagenumber=2&sort_on=title&sort_by=

Another consideration would be Paradigm Atom Monitor speakers.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 6, 2012)

So i realise now after taking with you guys that part of the problem is my speakers dont match. The center sounds great but the front sound kinda muffled. I am hard of hearing in the 3000 Hz range so im not sure how much this is affecting it.  

So right now I have 

Center = Definitive Technology ProCenter 1000

Front = Polk Audio Monitor40 Series II 

Rear = Boston Acoustics cr6  (i think) 

So im ether goin to get the matching  Definitive Technology speakers or buy three new speakers. I goin to try to get three new ones.
The other issue is I had them placed at a bad angle so Im fixing that also. Which is why i was looking at smaller speaker to have more room . Or im just goin to move my system


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 7, 2012)

try playing with the EQ on your receiver or run your home theater in stereo for a couple days and at some point switch between the Polk Monitor 40 Series II and Boston Acoustics CR6. I think the Polk Monitor 40 Series II have a bump in the mid bass that your ears might not like.

the Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000 are not that big.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 7, 2012)

I have, but what I didn't try was moving them around. The Polks and Bostons sound very similar. The Polks have a bit more base, and the Bostons are slightly clearer sounding but there real close. Moving them out and pointing them in to the center helped. I still need to go down and listen to some speakers


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 7, 2012)

I love going to the HiFi store. get your ass moving


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 8, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I know I would feel bad if I went around telling everybody to save their money just because I lost the acuity or sensitivity with some frequencies or have some hearing problem I don't know about. in any case I don't think he is interested in Polk.





Jetster said:


> The Polks and Bostons sound very similar. The Polks have a bit more base, and the Bostons are slightly clearer sounding but there real close.



Guess you was wrong BumbleBee. The OP considered Polk for a good listen and enjoyed the bass and thought the sound was almost as clear as the Bostons - Jetster obviously doesnt share your strong dislike for Polk.


----------

